# Butternut Box



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried this? I filled in all the info yesterday, hoping that there might be a bit of a special offer at the end (alas not), but it came to over £6 a day for my 2, and that was for only 70% of their daily calorie requirements. 

Seemed a bit of a swizz to me!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Seen this myself last week, was very costly to feed 3 ! 

They did email me the next day saying if I rang them they'd let me have 50% off my first order. 

Food looks good ..... but ....... I use various wet food now which means I can buy whatever's on the best offer and stock up. Wouldn't work like that using only one company so it's a no to me.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

It's £1.85 a day for Oliver which doesn't seem too bad, but not as cheap as his current food which he seems to like.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> It's £1.85 a day for Oliver which doesn't seem too bad, but not as cheap as his current food which he seems to like.


In comparison though, that's how much 500g of Nutriment costs. Poor little Oliver would turn into a football if he had to eat 500g :Hilarious


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> In comparison though, that's how much 500g of Nutriment costs. Poor little Oliver would turn into a football if he had to eat 500g :Hilarious


Lol! He absolutely would! I've just looked on all about dog food and for a dog his size it really is the more expensive end of the spectrum, though the butternut box food has a rating of 5.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I've not even heard of this, what do they do? Is it like Tails?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Kimmikins said:


> I've not even heard of this, what do they do? Is it like Tails?


I get the impression that it's like Tails marketing, but with raw food

https://butternutbox.com/


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Someone felt like they were spamming here awhile ago about it....you know every thread mentioned it then disappeared.

Made me so not looking in to it!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

£20 per week for them both if I go for 45% 

They cost me £1-ish a day on their current stuff...


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Kimmikins said:


> £20 per week for them both if I go for 45%
> 
> They cost me £1-ish a day on their current stuff...


It's like you need a second mortgage just to feed your dogs!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Bloody nora!

Over a hundred quid a month! Looks like sick too.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Bloody nora!
> 
> Over a hundred quid a month! Looks like sick too.


Maybe that's why some dogs like it!

My dogs are quite partial to vomit...however they can stick to the food I feed, that costs me enough as it is!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> I get the impression that it's like Tails marketing, but with raw food
> 
> https://butternutbox.com/


It's cooked food, then frozen .... I think !


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

£127.80!! To feed Lily for a month!!

I pay £60 per month for complete raw food from two different companies - which lasts her over a month AND includes meaty bones!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I just tried the online calculator for mine, just out of curiosity really. I think I confused it! Their largest subscription offering could only do 35% of weekly food!



lullabydream said:


> Someone felt like they were spamming here awhile ago about it....you know every thread mentioned it then disappeared.
> 
> Made me so not looking in to it!


I know just who you mean!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I just tried the online calculator for mine, just out of curiosity really. I think I confused it! Their largest subscription offering could only do 35% of weekly food!
> 
> I know just who you mean!


Haha, I get the impression they're more geared towards people who live in the city, but like the idea of giving their little designer mutt home cooked. I suspect giants confuse the hell out of them


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

A free trial email landed in my inbox today


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

NOPE.
Over £130 a month for less than half of their foods? The horror!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> NOPE.
> Over £130 a month for less than half of their foods? The horror!
> 
> View attachment 320797


It's £30 something a week for ours but that's 100% of their diet which tbh isn't horrendously expensive but still more than we pay now for a really varied wet food diet.

I may get the free trial ..... well because it's free lol ..... but doubt I'll buy it again.

(a) the prices will just continue to rise the more popular it gets most probably 
(b) one company means no shopping around for offers
(c) can't stockpile fresh food!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok, no I take it back. Not going to do the offer.

You HAVE to subscribe. You HAVE to put your card details in even though it's free, committing to further subscriptions. Probably a PITA to cancel afterwards so don't think I'll bother.

We are hardly short of food ...... (and there's about the same amount again in the house!)










If I had a big freezer maybe it would be worth the effort of subscribing and then trying to cancel, as the trial is actually for a free box containing 2 weeks food for 3 dogs, £70 worth.

But fresh/frozen food storage isn't going to work ......


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> A free trial email landed in my inbox today
> 
> View attachment 320784


You going to try it?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Ok, no I take it back. Not going to do the offer.
> 
> You HAVE to subscribe. You HAVE to put your card details in even though it's free, committing to further subscriptions. Probably a PITA to cancel afterwards so don't think I'll bother.
> 
> ...


I have food hoarding envy!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> I have food hoarding envy!


That's my neat stash lol ..... in the house it's in various cupboards, sideboards and even some in my son's walk in wardrobe :Shamefullyembarrased

Easy to hoard wet food when it's on good offers and it's use by date is usually a year or more!


----------

